# Pyramid shaped tank?



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay I'm thinking of making my final art project for this semester an aquarium and i was wondering if it is possible to make a pyramid shaped aquarium. it will be a four sided pyramid and all glass. all the dimensions are 14 inches.

thanks

o and i live in dallas tx so if any of you guys know a good place that will cut glass please let me know 

o and i need some answers asap :]

thanks again


----------



## Fra1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow I wouldnt mind getting me one of those kind of tanks, that would be a great fish tank setup, let me know how it goes.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Possible, but not necessarily wise. A large surface area allows oxygen to get into the water for the fish. To use a pyramid thats completely full or only has a small air space, you'd need to find another way to aerate. A large bubble wall, or a large sump hidden under the stand. And how do you catch the fish?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

well i was thinking of making the top 2 or 3 inches a cap that can be removed and i am probably going to use it as a betta tank so i might add a small airstone. well i guess i could stick a small net in to catch the fish


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This would look cool, but it would be a torture chamber for any luckless fish stuck in it. A Betta could survive, sure, but it would have to spend most of the time at the very top, wasting all that tank space.

An upside-down pyramid, however, would be awesome.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

hmm.. i didnt think about tht. well im probably going to use it once to show case it at school and then move the betta to a different tank.. im not sure if i could do an upsidedown pyramid.. it would be a disaster if it tipped over and broke...


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

A pyramid shaped tank would be very ineffective and limiting compared to a regular square tank. Make an upside down trapezoid with the bigger end the top.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i like the upside down pyrimid if you could make a stand to go with it that would hold the tank in place so like half the tank or more would be above the stand and half the tank or less below the stand. of course it would be an open stand so you could view the bottom of the tank. or just have it far enough down into the stand so it lines up with the depth of your substrate so basically your substrate would be flush with the stand. youd have to be very minimal on the size of your tank tho because of the water pressure in the point of the pyrimad but im sure it would hold up to a certain amount of gallons depending on how angled the sides of the pyrimid are.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

For extra awesomeness, put a drain plug at the bottom. That way you could clean the tank just by turning the knob for a few seconds to remove the gunk at the bottom.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

a drain would be sweet lol one that has a screen so the substrate doesnt drain but all the gunk does lol


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

If you give up on the pyramid idea you could always make your own live rock! Not hard to do and very inexpensive. I have a friend doing it right now and he has made some pretty amazing pieces. You can even dye them a variety of colors too. Just a thought


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

WOw, that upside down pyramid with a drain at the bottom idea is pretty awesome. That would be kick ass.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

The pyramid has been done..... I would say go for it. Check it out in this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTcSWmHLcpE&feature=related


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for all the suggestions! well i decided that making the tank out of glass would be way too expensive so i went for plastic sheeting and well we tried cutting it at home and.. well lets just say that didnt go too well. i decided to make a traditional cube tank and its currently drying so pics will come soon!!


----------

